
Show HN: Visualize Fuzzy Searches - CrazyDave
https://david-wu.github.io/assets/fuzz-js/
======
CrazyDave
Hi HN,

There are many fuzzy search libraries. Sometimes, a match appears near the top
that is hard to explain. This tool was created to visually understand those
matches.

This can also be helpful if you're curious about how fuzzy search works, or
wouldn't mind a refresher!

